# O K Horse and Hound



## eahotson (7 August 2012)

Who is for the front page on Friday.Show jumpers or dressage?


----------



## PippiPony (7 August 2012)

Both. It's only fair.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (7 August 2012)

I think they should have a group photo of all the team GB equestrians with their medals


----------



## Rowreach (7 August 2012)

A bike rider!


----------



## caramel (7 August 2012)

what about a fold out cover like they did for the preview? get them all in


----------



## snopuma (7 August 2012)

Be nice if  they did a glossy pull out with all the photos at the end of the Olympics, I would happily fork out a fiver for something to keep forever!


----------



## Cortez (7 August 2012)

Both!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 August 2012)

eahotson said:



			Who is for the front page on Friday.Show jumpers or dressage?
		
Click to expand...


Chris Hoy 

they should have them all on-might even buy it this week.


----------



## stencilface (7 August 2012)

Only gold medal winners, eventers and their puny silvers had their moment last week


----------



## tractor (7 August 2012)

I hope they do two covers.....two separate issues with the same content but two different covers available....as someone above says, I'd happily pay for two to celebrate an amazing week.


----------



## Feathered (7 August 2012)

Nick Skelton cos he's gonna win individual gold tomorrow as well... And he's a total legend


----------



## Jump2It (7 August 2012)

Tom Daley kissing Zara Phillips on a bike?


----------



## kal40 (8 August 2012)

Is it out on Friday this week too?


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (8 August 2012)

Jump2It said:



			Tom Daley kissing Zara Phillips on a bike?
		
Click to expand...


Haha, love that! That would be fantastic!


----------



## Biska (8 August 2012)

The Dutch Dressage Team....surely!


----------

